# Flat Out Ultimate Carnage Pc wo kaufen?



## Zergoras (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne wissen wollen, wo ich das Spiel noch als DVD Version herbekomme. Bei Amazon kostet das 90 Euro, soviel zahl ich nicht. Ich hab bei sovielen Shops schon angefragt, die können das nicht mehr besorgen. Wisst ihr, wo ich es für max 20 Euro herbekommen kann? Wäre euch echt dankbar.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (15. Dezember 2011)

Du könntest mal in der Bucht schauen, vllt haben das noch welche und wollens nicht mehr. Das wäre ne Möglichkeit. Ansonsten stehen die Chancen recht schlecht.


----------



## Zergoras (15. Dezember 2011)

Gebraucht bringt das nichts, da es an Windows Live gebunden ist.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2011)

Muss es die DVD sein?
Wenn nicht hat Steam es scheinbar noch:FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage on Steam.


----------



## Zergoras (15. Dezember 2011)

Das Steam und sämtliche anderen Plattformen das Spiel noch haben ist mir bekannt. Ich würde aber gerne die DVD Version haben.


----------



## Zergoras (19. Dezember 2011)

Keiner noch eine Idee?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Dezember 2011)

Vergiss es. Du könntest höchstens nochmal in der Bucht schauen, ansonsten kommst du über einen Download nicht rum.


----------



## Zergoras (19. Dezember 2011)

Gibts da nicht nur gebrauchte Spiele? Ich werde gleich mal gucken.

EDIT: Dort gibts das Spiel auch nicht mehr.

EDIT2: Der Schossau in meiner Nähe hat angeblich noch ein Exemplar. Ich habs mir zurücklegen lassen. Mal gucken, obs morgen noch da ist...


----------



## Legacyy (19. Dezember 2011)

Wurde die DVD Version nicht mal irgendwann abgesetzt und dann nur noch über Steam verkauft?
Hab vor 2 Jahrn durch zufall noch ne DVD bekommen, aber seitdem keine mehr gesehn....
Wenn du das Spiel dann mal hast kannst du dir ja mal mein kleinen Grafikmod dafür angucken: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-386.html#post3755127


----------



## Zergoras (19. Dezember 2011)

Kann sein. Ich versuchs jedenfalls schon ne Woche irgendwo her zu kriegen. Wieviele Mails ich schon an die Shops geschrieben habe und so. 
Wehe das ist morgen nicht da, dann steinige ich den Typen. 
Blöde Frage, was hast du verändert im Gegensatz zum Original? Sieht nur so aus, als ob die Farbe dunkler geworden ist.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Dezember 2011)

ENB Series! Ein kleiner 1 MB-Mod, der Lichteffekte verstärkt und realer aussehen lässt. Besonders aus alten Games kann man damit ne Menge rausholen. Google mal nach "NFS Underground 2 ENB Series", da sieht man den Effekt am Besten.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Dezember 2011)

Jo den kenn ich. Ich hab tatsächlich die DVD noch bekommen. Wehe die läuft gleich nicht. Bin ja noch unterwegs. Ich werd mir die Mod dann mal ansehen, danke.


----------

